
AMA with Max Schrems, who had the CJEU invalidate the Safe Harbor agreement - marten-de-vries
https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/7kklk6/i_am_max_schrems_a_privacy_activist_and_founder/
======
marten-de-vries
Full title: "I am Max Schrems, a privacy activist and founder of noyb.eu -
European Center for Digital Rights. I successfully campaigned to stop
Facebook's violations of EU privacy laws and had the EU Court of Justice
invalidate the Safe Harbor agreement between the EU and the US. AMA!"

The AMA is currently ongoing.

